# Solved: Alien Vs. Predator Cheat Codes Trainer



## chow2rich (Jan 11, 2007)

Is there anybody who knows where to get the trainer for Alien Vs. Predator for PC? This is the first game of AVP. Thank you! :up:


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Download the patch, enable the console, and you can save anywhere.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

google is there for a reason...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Alien+Vs.+Predator+Trainer&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was trying to be nice...


----------



## chow2rich (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know where to get the patch. I search through google, but each time I looked it was giving something else. Please PCG342 tell me where to find the patch. Thank you! :up:


----------



## javalin (Nov 26, 2006)

Megagames.com

http://www.megagames.com/cracks/html/t30135_0.htm


----------



## chow2rich (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Javalin! :up:


----------



## AgentExeider (Aug 26, 2007)

there one upon a time was a very cool trainer called

bmavp300.zip

in it was the most bad *** trainer i have ever worked with and it was very simple.

i had it, until my computer blew. then i lost it
i have been looking high and low through the internet for this trainer, but since it has been a long time since the days of AvP and because the maker and his respective website folded and closed up shop. I have been stressing finding this damn thing.

if anyone knows where to find the BMAVP3.00.zip and has a copy of the reg code to unlock it. OR you know where the "Light Version" is. I would much appreciate a PM or a email

the version was 3.0 but if you cn tell me how to unlock 2.0 that would be fine.

thanks in advance

AgentExeider
Æ


----------



## javalin (Nov 26, 2006)

try here:

http://megagames.com/cracks/html/t30135_0.htm

Google is your friend<g>

Javalin


----------



## AgentExeider (Aug 26, 2007)

unfortunately its not that simple, I have gold version, so i need the old reg code to unlock the gold trainer.

Æ


----------

